# Ohana Kenpo Web Site



## Rich_Hale (Nov 16, 2007)

In Hawaiian, Ohana means Family.

Ohana Kenpo means Family Kenpo, or Kenpo Family. 

www.OhanaKenpo.com is a new web site that is a family of schools who teach the Ed Parker System of Kenpo.

The purpose of this site is to offer a web presence to everyone who teaches Ed Parker's Kenpo and especially to those who have no web site of their own.

There is no charge for having a page on OhanaKenpo.com, but before anyone submits an application for a page, it would be a good idea to look over the web site and see if they agree with its content. 

In the future I will be listing various curriculums (16, 24, 32) and examples of Kenpo techniques, sets, forms, etc., but I will not suggest any one curriculum is better than another.

As is the case in any family, the schools on this site will differ to lesser and greater degrees. No two schools will necessarily teach the same curriculum or have the same standard for achieving rank. But, everyone should have an opportunity to teach and we can only teach what we know and believe in. With this comes experience, with experience comes a greater understanding of what Kenpo really is. 

If you would like to have a page on OhanaKenpo.com, simply go to the site and submit your school and instructor information for consideration.

Your brother in Kenpo,


----------



## Rickg (Nov 16, 2007)

I do not want this to sound disrespectfull.  I truly respect SGM Parkers art.   Yet in using the term Ohana which you are right in the meaning.   American kenpo is not based in Hawaii as is Kajukenbo and certain Hawaiian Kempo systems such as Universal kempo Karate Schools ***.  So would it not have been better to use the term family instead of Ohana.  American Kenpo's only real connection to Hawaii is Professor Chow. Its only my opinion but I thought I would state it.  Hope no offense taken.

     Sincerely Rickg


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 16, 2007)

Humm . . . . can anyone help me out one this one? :erg:


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 16, 2007)

That's okay, never mind. I found a little something that I saw displayed in the airport, in Hawaii ,that must have given me the mistaken impression the Mr. Parker was . . . Hawaiian. 

RH


----------



## Carol (Nov 16, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> That's okay, never mind. I found a little something that I saw displayed in the airport, in Hawaii ,that must have given me the mistaken impression the Mr. Parker was . . . Hawaiian.
> 
> RH



Edmund Kealoha Parker?  Hawaiian?  Say it ain't so!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2007)

Site looks good Rich.  Clean and easy to navigate.  Nice job!


----------



## kidswarrior (Nov 17, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Site looks good Rich.  Clean and easy to navigate.  Nice job!


I'll second that, especially since Bob's an expert and I'm basically illiterate at computer stuff (your car analogy, though, I get _that _). I just wish the SKK 'family' could get it together sufficiently to do the same sort of thing. Oh well, probably just having one of my senior moments.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 17, 2007)

Parker was hawaiian (a Kalihi boy I believe) besides you can call the site whatever you want.  I think RickG is getting a little protective over the term and lineage stuff.

Who is Universal Kenpo Systems or whatever?  Is their tie any stronger than a Hawaiian learning IN Hawaii from Professor Chow?

Geesh---


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2007)

*Ed Parker*

*From MartialTalk Online Martial Arts Encyclopedia Project*

 	     	    	    	     	    Edmund Kealoha Parker (March 19, 1931 - December 15, 1990) was an American martial artist, most famous as the founder of American Kenpo. 
He was born in Hawaii on March 19, 1931, where he was raised a devout Mormon. He began his training in the martial arts at a young age in Judo and later boxing. Sometime in the 1940's, Ed Parker was first introduced to Kenpo by Frank Chow. After some time, Frank Chow introduced Ed Parker to William K. S. Chow. Mr. Parker trained with William Chow while serving in the Coast Guard and attending Brigham Young University, from which he eventually earned a B.A. in Psychology and Sociology. In 1953, he was promoted to the rank of black belt by William K.S. Chow. 
By 1956, Mr. Parker had opened his school in Pasadena, California. One of his first black belts was James Ibrao, although there is debate that a Charles Beeder may have been his first black belt. The other black belts in chronological order (up to 1962) were: Rich Montgomery, Rick Flores, Al Tracy, Jim Tracy, Chuck Sullivan, John McSweeney, and Dave Hebler. In 1962, John McSweeney opened a school in Ireland, which enabled Mr. Parker to create the International Kenpo Karate Association (IKKA). 
Mr. Parker was well known for his skills as an instructor and for his business sense. He helped many martial artists open commercial schools. He also helped train many movie stuntmen and celebrities; most notable was Elvis Presley, who became a high-ranking Kenpo black belt. He also helped Bruce Lee gain national attention by introducing him at his International Karate Championships. He often served as Elvis Presley's bodyguard during the singer's final years, did movie stuntwork and acting, and was the Kenpo instructor of martial arts action movie actor Jeff Speakman. He is most well known to Kenpoists as the founder of American Kenpo and is referred to as Senior Grand Master. The only film he ever starred in was stuntman Russ Dodson's feature "Kill the Golden Goose," although he appeared in other films. His best known appearance may have been as the assassin Mr. Chong in "Revenge of the Pink Panther" (with Peter Sellers). His son Ed Parker Jr. is also a Kenpo practitioner and portrayed his father in the movie "Dragon: The Bruce Lee Story". 
Edmund K. Parker died in Honolulu of a heart attack on December 15, 1990.


----------



## Rickg (Nov 17, 2007)

I do know that SGM Parker was from Hawaii.  I also thought the site was a good put together website.  Its just when I think of EPAK and American Kenpo I think of a Mainland organization and a very good one at that.  When I think of the word Ohana I think of Kajukenbo or Karazenpo and other organizations that are based in Hawaii. Including the organization I have my rank in Universal Kempo Karate Schools Association.  Which is headquarted in Pearl City Hawaii. Led by Professor Martin t. Buell. for the gentlman who did not know.  I am not from Hawaii but all my Instructors where born and  rasied there and still have family there.   They do not use the word Ohana lightly so maybe I overreacted some.  It was just a thought.  I sometimes have good ones  and not so good ones maybe this was the later.  LOL.


----------



## Monadnock (Nov 17, 2007)

Wasn't he just 1/2 Hawaiian?


----------



## Tames D (Nov 17, 2007)

kidswarrior said:


> I'll second that, especially since Bob's an expert and I'm basically illiterate at computer stuff (your car analogy, though, I get _that _). I just wish the SKK 'family' could get it together sufficiently to do the same sort of thing. Oh well, probably just having one of my senior moments.


KW, your WAY too slim to be a Ken/mpo Senior...


----------



## Rich_Hale (Nov 17, 2007)

Rickg said:


> They do not use the word Ohana lightly so maybe I overreacted some.


 
It caught my interest when you said they don't use the word Ohana lightly, so I did a quick search, remembering the many uses of "Ohana" during any one of my dozen or so trips to Hawaii.

This how I found the word being used in Hawaii.

Ohana Hawaiian BBQ
Ohana Restaurant & Sushi Bar
Ohana Games
Ohana Gift & Jewelry
Ohana Hawaiian Cafe 
Ohana Pacific Bank
Ohana Hearing Care
Ohana Podcasts
Ohana Deli Gourmet
Ohana Midwifery Services
Ohana Grill Restaurant 
ohana flower
Ohana Beach Rentals 
OHANA - Elderly Instruments
Ohana Steakhouse
Ohana Catering
Ohana Ponies

Ya, shame on me for honoring Mr. Parker's heritige by naming a web site (dedicated to his work and his memory) as Ohana Kenpo. 

Now I don't want to give you too hard a time Rickg, but have you ever been to Hawaii? And if so did you get a chance swing by Ohana Massage in Honolulu and take advantage of what they call their "Non-Medical" massage?

Take care buddy - myself I grew up in Alaska and I hate it when you people have the nerve to serve up baked Alaska. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 17, 2007)

Mr. Hale, 

That is an excellent response..thank you for stating what is the obvious.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey, Qui-Gon,
how are things in Diamond Bar......I may be out that way this summer, and I will stop in and chat....


----------



## Rickg (Nov 17, 2007)

You know I have been polite and respectfull I just stated an opinion based on 15 years in Hawaiin Kempo.  I have even made jest of myself for even mentioning this.  So you can have your site your so called Ohana and do what you want with it.  It really does not matter to me.


----------



## diamondbar1971 (Nov 17, 2007)

I for one think its sad that it,  ("The Ohana Site"), dosen't matter to you, but like you say, that is your opinion...what is confusing to me is that you are upset that you made a pretty heavy statement and it was in error and when this was brought to your attention, you got offended. RE: that American Kenpo has no ties to Hawaii, except for Prof. Chow. Everyone in American Kenpo. ie  Parker Kenpo and as far as that goes, most people in any kind of Kenpo, knows where Kenpo and Ed Parker came from in the first place and that my friend is an absolute true statement.


----------



## Dr John M La Tourrette (Dec 18, 2007)

Rich_Hale said:


> That's okay, never mind. I found a little something that I saw displayed in the airport, in Hawaii ,that must have given me the mistaken impression the Mr. Parker was . . . Hawaiian.
> 
> RH


 
Hi Rich,

Mr. Parker did have STRONG Hawaiian connections, besides being a Hawaiian by birth and in the linage of the last Hawaiian King.

He had strong associations with Chow and with Okazaki and with many, many other Hawaiians.

He had strong family traditions and he lived those Hawaiian family traditions, especially with the ones he cared about.

The word Ohana is much DIFFERENT and a much better meaning than the direct translation of that word into english.

I think you've done a GREAT JOB.

Keep up the good works my friend.

Dr. John M. La Tourrette
www.realspeedhitting.com
www.mentaltrainingsecrets.com


----------

